# my dynamark project:



## Gary J. Loucks JR. (May 22, 2020)

i just bought my dynamark rider. has the blade and no deck. i do need a seat and a







anyone know how to find these?


----------



## Gary J. Loucks JR. (May 22, 2020)

anybody know how to find a seat or manual?


----------



## Gary J. Loucks JR. (May 22, 2020)

it is not for sale. i will restore this tractor, just need some info.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have looked at TSC or Princess Auto? They sell universal type seats. Can't quite read the model number on the side.
Any VIN plate info or details that you can provide?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Do you remember when AMF took over making Harley-Davidson motorcycles back in the mid-70's?

Well.... That's the same fine folks that made your new/old lawnmower. For an interesting and profanity-laced conversation, ask any Harley Guy what they think of a mid-70's "AMF Harley"

Murray finally put them out of their misery by buying them from AMF... Look for a low-back Murray seat and good luck finding parts


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The seat support, and deck, should be the same for the 80's,and 90's sears/Craftsman 18/42 models.
They use the same mounts,on many of them.


----------



## Gary J. Loucks JR. (May 22, 2020)

model # 4218-1101 code#5030 serial# 040921 and thanks folks for all the info.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Gary J. Loucks JR. said:


> model # 4218-1101 code#5030 serial# 040921 and thanks folks for all the info.


Here's what I mean about finding chassis parts.......

https://partsandservice.com/html/Murray/lt/lt4218-1101.html


----------

